# Door Sill Scuff Plate



## Etherlite (Feb 11, 2013)

Got these off eBay for $45.
Shipping to Australia took 7 days; I think that's pretty fast.

They look good! Some of you might like them too and/or be considering a set.

Door sill scuff plate Guards Sills For Chevy CRUZE 2009 2010 2011 2012 | eBay


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow..those look very clean for the price! Edit: I found another listing in their store of the same ones with Cruz in silver like the rest of the lines. Although the red would match my car the silver text would leave room if I still decide to add the factory 'chevrolet' illuminated ones.


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

I'd totally dig them if the writing wasn't red.


----------



## Squid (Feb 24, 2013)

Same


----------



## Etherlite (Feb 11, 2013)

Aw man, I LOVE the red 

Also got stainless steel with red text door bowl inserts, and red interior lights, matches nicely.

You can get black or silver text too.


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for the link - I just purchased the all silver ones:

Door sill Guard scuff plate Sills trim For CHEVROLET CRUZE 2009 2010 2011 2012 | eBay


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Etherlite said:


> Aw man, I LOVE the red
> 
> Also got stainless steel with red text door bowl inserts, and red interior lights, matches nicely.
> 
> You can get black or silver text too.


If it works with the rest of your car thats great. It wouldn't for me lol. All my interior lights are blue.


----------



## tonedaddy (Nov 29, 2012)

Those were on my car when I bought it new. They came off after about a week..they are junk and ugly!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

tonedaddy said:


> Those were on my car when I bought it new. They came off after about a week..they are junk and ugly!


 Sorry dude . Well any way the person whom applied them may have set the scuff plates over wax and, the wax would prevent the bond to the rocker panels...be cool stay cozy keep cruzen


----------

